# PEOPLE should EAT more INSECTS !



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

That's what the UNITED NATIONS says.
Link: *http://news.yahoo.com/un-eat-more-insects-good-good-world-145950434.html

* 

I'll let my chickens eat the insects, thank you.
( I'll eat the chickens. )

Getting _lower _on the "Food-Chain" is NOT part of my plan.
( at least not until I'm "worm-food". )

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a couple of cages for raising crickets should my access to a food source ever be depleted.

It's not an idea I like, but neither is starving to death.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would eat anything if i need to. lets just hope i dont need to anytime soon


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Every time that you eat "all natural red food coloring" you are eating..........bugs!! Yup, cochineal is a red bug that is used for red color in food, lipstick, bath and beauty items, candy etc.

Yum.

And shellac that is a food safe wood finish is made from bugs and grain alcohol. It's hubbies fave for kitchen wood stuff.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> Every time that you eat "all natural red food coloring" you are eating..........bugs!! Yup, cochineal is a red bug that is used for red color in food, lipstick, bath and beauty items, candy etc.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> And shellac that is a food safe wood finish is made from bugs and grain alcohol. It's hubbies fave for kitchen wood stuff.


Gross!  lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

every time i ride my bike to work i eat several bugs !


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

from *ReTIRED.....*( Original Poster here on this thread. )

My Father was a Prisoner-of-War under the Japanese in World War II. 
(captured after surrender on Bataan, Philippine Islands..."Battle of Bataan" 
and the "Death March" )
He was a prisoner for OVER 3 years. Truman and the A-Bomb "saved" him.
Upon his "liberation" at age 32 ++ ...he weighed *78 pounds.* ( 5 foot 11 inches tall )

But, HE would NOT have been alive ...and "saved"....
.were it not for eating insects and larvae...
....such as "maggots" ....just to get some PROTEIN *!
*( so he could WORK in a condemned, unsafe COAL MINE 10 hours each day ! )
( IF he didn't WORK...his ration of RICE was _reduced _*! *)
* 
BUT...*although he remained "fond" of RICE....
I don't _RECALL _that he EVER ate such "Protein" ( bugs ) again.
He WAS *Big* on FISH and STEAKS, however !
and potatoes and ice-cream and watermelons and pancakes and grits and eggs and tortillas and Green Chiles and everything else *!!*
*Ha-Ha !!!
*(CHICKEN, too *! *)

I ate some snails once...
( a "date" of mine suggested them for a pre-meal snack.
She called them "_*Escargot*_" - Ess-Car-Go )
We dipped them in hot butter.
I was able to swallow them...no problem.
BASICALLY _tasteless _*!
---NEVER bothered to order them again....
---WASTE of MONEY !

*Eat MORE *CHICKEN !
*( and LET the CHICKENS _ENJOY _the bugs *!!! *)

Yes, Maam....I'd like some Rice and Broccoli with my Chicken....
and a *Pabst Blue-Ribbon*, _if you please....

_ 









*THANK YOU....
*_( it's early....ANOTHER _Pabst Blue-Ribbon...? *THANK YOU !
*The Service has been _excellent_* !* )


-ReTIRED-


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

You can have my share of them bugs. I'll stick to steak and eggs.

Shellac-- the smell takes me back to my childhood. My unlce had a cabinet shop and used shellac, today when I smell shellac I can picture him in his shop.


----------

